

Python PEP 3156 - Asynchronous IO Support (AKA Tulip) accepted - plessthanpt05
http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3156/

======
dvanduzer
I think the deadline to accept this PEP to ensure asyncio's inclusion in 3.4
was today or tomorrow. And Guido said it was either now or two years from now
in 3.5?

So for Python programmers writing new code today: Are you using gevent? Are
you still married to Twisted? Do you think asyncore is for more than just toy
implementations? Are you crossing your fingers that Tulip will somehow get
back-ported to 2.x-3.3?

Do you understand "yield from" yet?

I've been studying this for several weeks now, struggling to balance present
and future. If anyone can recommend a better option for later porting (to
asyncio/tulip) than toro[0] I would be forever in your debt.

[0]
[http://toro.readthedocs.org/en/stable/](http://toro.readthedocs.org/en/stable/)

~~~
kazagistar
Yield-from already exists in 3.3... it is a performance and verbosity
optimization for generators that call other generators.

~~~
dvanduzer
I spent a couple hours last week looking for this post, but I didn't find it
until now:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/python-
tulip/bmphRrryu...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/python-
tulip/bmphRrryuFk/aB45sEJUomYJ)

The question I'm trying to ask is: what are other programmers doing for async
in _new_ Python code if they want to support releases prior to 3.3? (I doubt
many people care about supporting 3.2 nearly as much as 2.7.)

